# new coral beauty wont eat



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I added a coral beauty to my 55 gallon on Wednesday. It appears healthy, no torn fins, no parasites, and is swimming around the tank curiously. I have not seen it pick at the rock or on the seaweed clip that I put in. It also will not eat frozen food. How long before he will start eating, and does anyone have any suggestions?
As far as the tank goes, its 55 gallons that has been set up for 6 months. Parameters are great.
http://www.fishforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=18


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would give it 3 days before becoming concerned. Try a "trigger" before introducing food, such as turning on the overhead light in the room. Fish will quickly associate the trigger with feeding, and then learn to associate your image with that trigger.

Also, try feeding brine shrimp and garlic soaked flakes. Both are good appetite stimulants.


----------

